# zeilenabstand



## black-dog (20. März 2002)

gibts in html überhaupt sowas wie nen zeilenabstand?

ich möchte einen text schreiben und wenn ich nen br definiere würd ich gerne 1.5 zeilen weiter unten weiterfahren... muss ich zwingend nen abstatz reinhauen?


----------



## Quentin (20. März 2002)

wurde kurz vorher bereits gefragt, sieh dich mal um 

line-height ist die lösung *g*


----------



## TheVirus (20. März 2002)

Für sowas benutzt man in der Regel das <p> Tag.

Vielleicht kann man aber mit CSS den <br> abstand festlegen. Bin mir da allerdings nicht so sicher.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## black-dog (20. März 2002)

ups, sorry... nächstes mal schau ich die topics durch ;-)


----------



## Tribalman (20. März 2002)

> Für sowas benutzt man in der Regel das <p> Tag.


Ich glaube nicht, daß es black-dog darum geht einen
Absatz zu definieren (wofür man meiner Meinung nach 
besser <br> Tags benutzt). Er will die Zeilenhöhe,
oder auch den Zeilenabstand (ZAB) definieren – das
macht man am besten mit ´nem Stylesheet.

```
font {
color: black; 
background: #cccccc; 
font-family: Verdana; 
font-size:12px; 
font-weight: normal;	     
font-style: normal;
line-height: 18px;
}
```

Tribal


----------

